# TiN coated Twist bit sets (feeler)



## Daniel (Sep 22, 2008)

Closed, But I will keep looking for a supplier with a lower min so this buy is still not dead.

TiN coated Twist drill bits (the penturners complete set)
Total price including shipping, postage and pay pal fees is
$61.47

I am doing a test on the effect lower price has on the demand for these drill bits.
You can see comments regarding these bits here.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36125
and here
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36125

This group buy is for the TiN Twist bits, full sets only.
this is the only set that has been shown any real degree of interest.

payment by pay pal only, sorry it simply becomes to much work to deal with all the checks etc. Pay pal accounts are as easy to set up as first time purchases from any other shopping cart.

set includes all the bits needed to make any pen from any major supplier, plus a few that have been mentioned as preferred alternatives.

The big plus with this set is getting all the odd metric size bits as well as all the bits larger than 1/2 inch bits at very low prices.
complete set includes these bits.
7mm, 8mm, 8.2mm, 10mm, 10.5mm, 11mm, 12.5mm, 13.3mm, 14mm,
I, J, L, O, S, T, U, V, X, Z
9/32, 21/64, 11/32, 23/64, 3/8, 25/64, 13/32, 27/64, 7/16, 15/32, 31/64, 1/2,
33/64, 17/32, 35/64, 37/64, 19/32,

Total price including shipping, postage and pay pal fees is
$61.47

Orders from any country welcome with a price adjustment for postage. I will be mailing these via USPS Priority mail so the price difference will not be huge for anyone. 

this buy must reach 100 orders to go through. If it looks like there will be enough interest I will set up a web page with a pay button. participants will be directed to this web page in order to make final payments. no exceptions.

I will keep everyone that has requested sets from the other buy on the list so there is no need to post a new request here. I think it is pretty safe to assume everyone will appreciate a price reduction. 

Doing the buy this way does not allow me to buy any extra sets for members that have yet to find this group. there may be a few of you that are willing or able to buy a set or two extra. If you do let me know I will keep a list of names so that six months from now when I am still getting e-mails asking if I have any more bits I can pass your name on to those people.

Finally at these prices there is no guarantee of any kind regarding quality or delivery of these bits. As usual I will do everything I can to make sure everyone is happy. But simply put I can't buy products at cost and then be expected to guarantee them. By far the majority of the members are wonderful on this issue, but there have been one or two in the past that are exceptions. It only takes one and sadly that is the truth. So I am adding this just to cover myself. Order at your own risk.

OK well lets see if this does any better at a lower price and listed as a group buy.
Thanks Everyone

The List (we need 100 sets ordered, currently have 25)

1. Daniel
2. dntrost
3. Jim S.
4. devowoodworking
5. Great12b4ever
6. GeorgeM
7. helgi
8. Markgum
9. brez
10. jharvey1309
11. rjwolfe3
12. barrels
13. robandkaren
14. jarheaded
15. dennisg
16. fritz64
17. MoreCowBell
18. wolftat
19. follow3
20. flyingmelon
21. Glass Scratcher
22. Jim15
23. Lance P
24. killer-beez
25. kruger 
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## dennisg (Sep 22, 2008)

Daniel, I would like a set. Is this the correct place to post? dennis


----------



## fritz64 (Sep 22, 2008)

one set for fritz64


----------



## MoreCowBell (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me.  Put me in for one set.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 22, 2008)

I will take one and please charge it to Johnnie. Thanks


----------



## follow3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Count me in for 1 set please.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## flyingmelon (Sep 22, 2008)

*I'm in*

Title says it all


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 23, 2008)

Seems to me that this new improved price is close to the HF Completion set price, so it looks like a better deal, and you know I like a deal.

Put me down for one of these and drop me from the Completion set list.  Thanks.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in for a set!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2008)

That is 8 in less than 24 hours. assuming that non of you are repeats from the list I already had at the old price this buy is already nearly 25% full. I will be ending it with the first 100 orders. (100 orders is already an insane number of addresses etc to deal with) 

OK here is my pitch about why this is such a great deal. besides a rock bottom price.

It is easy for most people to find all the bits for penturning by just buying the Harbor Freight set, and doing a little homework and thinking. the short story is that most of the metric bits are not really needed because you can use letter or fractional bits as subs. But there are tons of people that are simply not comfortable with that idea.

What is not easy to find are the bits that are larger than 1/2 inch. The industry standard is to make fractional bits from 1/64 to 1/2 inch in 1/64 inch increments. (this would be how sets are put together) But once you get larger than 1/2 inch the increments spread out to 1/16 of an inch. This means it is easy to find a 9/16 inch drill bit, but a 33/64 requires a specialty tool shop or something like that. they can be very hard to find. and once you do find them they are not in a set (usually lower price per bit in sets) but have to be bought as individual bits. getting these bits alone in one shot at a known good quality of bit is worth the set by itself. you can consider all the other bits are being thrown in for free. you can buy these bits as you go but consider that if you end up needing all of them even at the $3.00 per bit price PSI sells a 7mm bit for you will pay $108 to get them all. Trust me nobody sells a 37/64 bit for $3.00, try more like $30.00.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 23, 2008)

Daniel, please add me to the list for a set please.
Thanks,


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyone up to Jim15 is now on the list.
This is just a marker for me to keep track of what I have read and what I have not.
please do not edit your original posts if yo make changes. i do not go back and read the entire thread. thanks
Daniel


----------



## marcruby (Sep 23, 2008)

You're quite right - 37/64s bits run from 10 to @ 20 dollars in single quantities.  For $30 I'd expect solid cobalt steel.  



Daniel said:


> Trust me nobody sells a 37/64 bit for $3.00.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 23, 2008)

marcruby said:


> You're quite right - 37/64s bits run from 10 to @ 20 dollars in single quantities.  For $30 I'd expect solid cobalt steel.



Cheapest 37/64 bit I could find was 5.70 = HSS, not T/N coated.


----------



## marcruby (Sep 23, 2008)

I wasn't looking that hard - I was looking at my year old Precision Tools Supply catalog.  and CSUSA, of course.  Neither of whom is cheap.  Now I wish someone would come up with a buy on cobalt or carbide drills.



maxwell_smart007 said:


> Cheapest 37/64 bit I could find was 5.70 = HSS, not T/N coated.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 23, 2008)

Isn't Cobalt a radioactive metal?


----------



## marcruby (Sep 23, 2008)

Only when it's an isotope.  We humans need a little cobalt.  I could always gnaw on the blunt end of the drill.  Wait, I just read that it's poisonous in quantity!  Anyway, it's a common alloy for the harder steels.

Marc



maxwell_smart007 said:


> Isn't Cobalt a radioactive metal?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually TiN coated bits are real hard to find over 1/2 inch. Enco, MSC, and Wholesale tool co. do not carry them. That is part of the problem I am trying to address with this buy. you have to go off the beaten path to even find them. HSS bits can run a huge range of prices. The lowest priced ones I have found are the black coated ones and they are really bad as far as quality. at least the ones I have had are.
Actually I can get Cobalt bits through this same supplier but considering that TiN twist bits are struggling I wouldn't give it much of a hope. I didn't even bother asking for prices on them.
One of my testers mentioned that TiN was not needed on bits for drilling wood. I am not arguing about that being true as far as the bits are intended. but in my experience there is an advantage to them in what we do. the TiN bits tend to have less friction when drilling pen blanks so they stay cooler. So at least in the case of penturning they do give an advantage in a way they where not necessarily intended to.


----------



## marcruby (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm probably part of the group that could take or leave TiN.  It's just not that big an improvement and there are other ways to lower friction (of course, there 'patience' as well).  One of the reasons you're having a problem finding drills in certain sizes is that your not looking at the catalogs of production shop suppliers.  Not that they're cheap, mind you, but they offer several grades of tool.

I can, for instance, buy a precision 37/64" cobalt drill for about $30.  Since the drill will take and hold an edge better then the cheap TiN's - and sharp means less friction and quicker drilling I think the expense will justify itself.  As a matter of fact, I'm about to do some drilling at 37/64's and I think I'll experiment a bit.

There's nothing wrong with what you're selling or the price, but I'd rather have a complete set of fractional, alpha, and numeric drills up to 1/2" in a solid case, and fill out what I need out with the admittedly expensive over 1/2" cobalt drills.  Especially since I already have the handful of oversizes that I use.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry to have hijacked your thread, Daniel...I suggest that we take any questions to another thread, and leave this one to the ordering! 

Sorry Daniel - I let my curious nature get the better of me sometimes!


----------



## killer-beez (Sep 24, 2008)

_I'm in for one set.  _


----------



## Daniel (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg your on the list.
Andrew, this thread is not exactly overrunning with orders so chatter away. I'll ask that it stop if it becomes a problem but so far it is a pretty good conversation. 
As for the ability to find those bits over 1/2 inch.
I have read several times that people really prefer the HF 115 pc set. they simply like having all those extra bits. this causes me to wonder if a smaller (lower cost) set that has just the bits that are not in the HF set would do better.
I have offered this at the higher price and it went to 25% full in a short time. now I have dropped the price and again it has gone to 25% again. Keep in mind that means the number of orders actually doubled. But bottom line I can't find anything that has more than 25% of the demand needed. It may simply be that there is not enough demand period and that is fine. I don't want people buying stuff they don't need, Most of us, me included, have already managed to get bits in one way or another.
My final idea is to go find a side job or two and buy the bits myself. I can make the money in about a week or so and it is done. It would almost be less work for me that way and the bits are simply here to be shipped as people want them. I know 100 sets will sell eventually but it might take a year or more and that just does not work for a group buy.


----------



## marcruby (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that what you are up agains is really that only a minority of pen makers do a lot of pens in 'premium' sizes.  I went for a long time just using 4 drills.  Then I discovered that there were other kits out there besides Woodcraft's slimlines, cigars, and navigators.  Becoming the IAP drill maven might be a good idea, since you could tune your stock to the needs of the group, maybe offering two levels of quality.

Marc


----------



## vera123 (Sep 25, 2008)

It is good idea to add the individual size to this order if more people are interested in it.


----------



## kruger (Sep 28, 2008)

Daniel, please add me to the list for 1 set please.
Thanks,


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2008)

Kruger your on the list.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking that no matter how it is sliced. This buy is not going to make it. 100 of anything is huge as far as group buys go and this is not really a low price item. To many other ways to get them and buying bits piece meal does not take as much of a one time bite out of the piggy bank. I will continue to look for a low price solution for drill bits but at the rate orders are trickling in it will take 18 months to fill this buy. I do know now that if I can find a source that allows something closer to 25 sets as a min order it is a winner so I will keep shopping. One problem with that idea is that I cannot afford to buy samples from every supplier like I did this one. So any future buys will have to be at the risk of not knowing the quality of the bits unless some other way of getting samples is found. 
Anyway I am closing this buy but will keep looking.


----------

